# MTL & DL are both suit for FIND S Trio



## VOOPOO (8/7/19)

Two different coils designed for two ways of vaping-MTL & DL. With the smaller coil, you can enjoy nicotine hit. With the biggest one, heavy clouds are in your control. 

Both are suit for FIND S Trio.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ (8/7/19)

Thats awesome!


----------



## StompieZA (8/7/19)

XtaCy VapeZ said:


> Thats awesome!



Yeah go check out my review bud

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/voopoo-find-s-trio-pod-review.t60817/


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ (8/7/19)

StompieZA said:


> Yeah go check out my review bud
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/voopoo-find-s-trio-pod-review.t60817/


Thanks bud, great review, im in the market for a pod system and put an ad in the wanted section, want to try pod over a MTL tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------

